# December 2015 Horse Photo of the Month Contest Results



## Administrator (Mar 18, 2013)

*Congratulations to December's Horse Photo of the Month Contest winner, Ilovespirit!*

Ilovespirit (9 votes)


----------



## Administrator (Mar 18, 2013)

Piper2 (9 votes)


----------



## Administrator (Mar 18, 2013)

Avishay (8 votes)


----------



## Administrator (Mar 18, 2013)

Saranda (7 votes)


----------



## Administrator (Mar 18, 2013)

Trusty Rusty (6 votes)


----------



## Administrator (Mar 18, 2013)

CAP (5 votes)


----------



## Administrator (Mar 18, 2013)

AngieLee (5 votes)


----------



## Administrator (Mar 18, 2013)

karliejaye (3 votes)


----------



## Administrator (Mar 18, 2013)

Dreamcatcher5 (3 votes)


----------



## Administrator (Mar 18, 2013)

luckyT (2 votes)


----------



## Administrator (Mar 18, 2013)

trailhorserider (1 votes)


----------



## Administrator (Mar 18, 2013)

SueC (1 votes)


----------



## Administrator (Mar 18, 2013)

Ebonyisforme (1 votes)


----------



## Administrator (Mar 18, 2013)

michaelvanessa (1 votes)


----------



## Administrator (Mar 18, 2013)

BigBrightGreenEyes (1 votes)


----------



## Administrator (Mar 18, 2013)

NovemberMist (1 votes)


----------



## Administrator (Mar 18, 2013)

Mingiz (1 votes)


----------



## Administrator (Mar 18, 2013)

Stoddard (1 votes)


----------



## Administrator (Mar 18, 2013)

SweetTyree (1 votes)


----------



## Administrator (Mar 18, 2013)

PaintedPonies92 (1 votes)


----------



## Administrator (Mar 18, 2013)

Gageholmes1 (1 votes)


----------



## Administrator (Mar 18, 2013)

LoveofOTTB (1 votes)


----------



## Administrator (Mar 18, 2013)

HorseHearted (0 votes)


----------



## Administrator (Mar 18, 2013)

FoxRidgeRanch (0 votes)


----------



## Administrator (Mar 18, 2013)

tempest (0 votes)


----------



## Administrator (Mar 18, 2013)

Cmck (0 votes)


----------



## Administrator (Mar 18, 2013)

Samson5261 (0 votes)


----------



## Administrator (Mar 18, 2013)

amberly (0 votes)


----------



## Administrator (Mar 18, 2013)

MyHorseTeddy (0 votes)


----------



## Administrator (Mar 18, 2013)

Dphoto45 (0 votes)


----------



## poundinghooves (Aug 5, 2010)

Congrats to the winner! But I do believe you mean "2014"!


----------

